# Johnson beach reports, fishing action?



## TerryD (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi All,
First post. I'm back in my home town of Pensacola (live in Sarasota) and staying in my RV at Big Lagoon State Park, want to try my luck at Johnson beach surf fishing. Any reports? Are the whiting and or pompano close to shore or out past the sand bars or both? REDs????

Have surf rods, inshore rods, fish bites and getting some shrimp and maybe whatever live bait I can get (bull minnows?). Could also use a recommendation for a bait/tackle shop close by. 

Any tips to make an enjoy trip would be wonderful!

Also may hit a bridge or two if anyone has a recommendation. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

There's a tackle shop almost across the street from the park. lost key tackle. surf fishing at JB is kinda slow. caught 2 nice whiting on Thursday am, long casts.


----------



## TerryD (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks,
I found Lost Key tackle shop, really nice people and had a good sale going on at the time. A cold front hit on our first day of fishing and it was indeed pretty slow, caught a couple of small whiting and released. My brother said it was one of the first stronger cold fronts of the winter. Not to surprising that there was no activity on the beach or ICW, void of any mullet jumping and no birds feeding.

Loved Big Lagoon state park but also nice to get back to warm Sarasota.


----------

